

Apple Watch: The People’s Choice - jadlimcaco
https://medium.com/@natewinn/apple-watch-the-peoples-choice-91b11d8b5f1f

======
darkstar999
> [...] Apple Watch fused technology and fashion together like never before —
> a feat that, perhaps, only a company like Apple could pull off in such a
> remarkable way.

Wow. I stopped reading at that point. What about Motorola's Moto 360?

------
delecti
The only novel thing the Apple Watch does is include the crown on a smart
watch.

It doesn't particularly appear to be the best smart watch out there, at least
not in any definitive way (and isn't even available yet), though it might just
be the most expensive big name in that arena.

This article reeks of unjustified fanboyism.

